# Mancelona on Monday



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I would guess that area received about 6-8 inches of powder on Sunday night, which made Mondays ride very nice. We headed east from Mancelona and it was as nice as I've seen around that area. But by lunchtime the light stuff had been blown, and dusted off, back down to gravel and snurf stuff.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

How did the new track and other stuff work out?

I was gonna head to UP Friday nite for a few days, but I'm staying in town to run Wyatt Saturday in a pre-scheduled event.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

SalmonBum said:


> How did the new track and other stuff work out?
> 
> I was gonna head to UP Friday nite for a few days, but I'm staying in town to run Wyatt Saturday in a pre-scheduled event.


Bill,
Everything ran great, track seems to run even on both sides, and I did eventually take her up to 90 mph, but not for a long run, and Starvation Lake had about 3 inches of slush under the snow, one of our group tried and came back soaked to the knee's. Really didn't have a spot for an extended "pin". I'm still curious as to what I should expect out of this sled for top speed. Seemed to have more at 90 though, just don't know how much. I led all the way against a Apex mountain and a Phazer, but I expected that.
I have a small leak down by the chain cover, don't know if it's 2 stroke leaking or a loose cover bolt. I need to inspect and see. Seems the 2 stroke reservoir's can leak, and I did top it off before the trip. The oil seemed like a honey color, and I just don't remember what we dumped in the chain case?? Ideas?


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Pull that "check" plug on the chaincase. You know, the 8mm square one. Some oil should come out. If not add some and see how much it takes before coming out.

The Oil tank on the Doo's always leak. Mst guys tighten the cap down too much, oblonging the filler neck, so that could be it. There is a guy on dootalk that sells an insert to "round" it back out.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

SalmonBum said:


> Pull that "check" plug on the chaincase. You know, the 8mm square one. Some oil should come out. If not add some and see how much it takes before coming out.
> 
> The Oil tank on the Doo's always leak. Mst guys tighten the cap down too much, oblonging the filler neck, so that could be it. There is a guy on dootalk that sells an insert to "round" it back out.


Was on way tight when I first tried to open weeks ago, so my guess is that is the leak. I will fire up the heater this weekend, and check the case oil level, the plug is a pain to open, but that should tell me for sure. I saw the post on Dootalk, that's what I sent you yesterday.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Check all the chaincase bolts too. Just make sure they are a hair tighter than snug. I think spec on reused bolts is 10-15ft-lbs


----------

